

YC session application results - caubetg

If we havn't reveived an email by now, does it mean we're out?
======
surveyme
No there was a communication that came out to say it was being moved back to
15th. I've attached a link for you to the notification.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4774288>

~~~
caubetg
that's awesome! thanks for the info

------
mahesh_rm
No, see: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4774288>.

~~~
caubetg
Thanks, great news I must say!

